# How to properly set a breast collar (western)



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

I am new at using a breast collar with my western saddle.

I have seen some collars used that looked way too tight and others way to loose for it's purpose. I know the purpose of one is to help hold the saddle in place and more useful if you are even in competition with cattle or using speed events. 

I have found it useful even with the saddle become a little loose during a trail ride.

However, at one time I think I got the darn collar too tight and it rubbed a spot on the horse's shoulders and more in the center of the chest. So I have been letting it out more loose. 

So what is the proper way to set a collar and how to test it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ideally, a standard breast collar should lay just above the point of the horse's shoulder and be just snug enough to keep it from falling below that point, however, not tight enough where you can't pull it away from their body wherever you grab it. Standard way to check fit is to make sure that you can easily get a fist underneath the point where it meets in the middle of the chest.

One bad thing about standard breast collars (that attach to the d-rings on your saddle) is that some horses have shoulders that they just don't seem to fit. If you have a problem with the breast collar falling below the point of the shoulder, then I would suggest that you get a strap to go over the neck to keep it up above the shoulder without having to have it too tight.

Here is a pretty decent video showing how to properly adjust your breast collar.


----------



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks I will give it a try the next time I saddle up.


----------

